# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Βοήθεια με Remote control αυτοκινήτου

## vismak

SOS
Γνωρίζει κάποιος να ελέγξει και να επισκευάσει το παρακάτω remote ?
Η βλάβη πιθανότατα προήλθε από κακή τοποθέτηση των μπαταριών.
Δυστυχώς απενεργοποιεί και το immobiliser του αυτοκινήτου με αποτέλεσμα να έχω μείνει χωρίς αυτοκίνητο
Δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο control και η αντιπροσωπεία δεν έχει ανταλλακτικά πλέον.
Εννοείται επί πληρωμή
IMG_20161129_161922.jpgIMG_20161129_161808.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Τι μοντελο ειναι ?

----------


## vismak

Jeep cherockee 1998

----------


## klik

Βγάλε φωτογραφία και το εσωτερικό του καπακιού χωρις όμως την ελαστική μεμβράνη.
Υπάρχει δεύτερο κλειδί;
Σε ποια περιοχή εισαι;

----------

vismak (01-12-16)

----------


## agis68

Θα σου πάρει λίγο καιρό αλλά αν γράψεις στην εταιρεία ενα μαιλ μαζί με τα αποδεικτικά του αυτοκινήτου θα σου στείλουν άλλο...συνέβη σε γνωστό που είχε ένα Ford (αμερικάνικο μοντέλο όχι ευρωπαικό) και  στείλαν από Αμερική 2 σετ

----------

vismak (01-12-16)

----------


## xsterg

ναι. εμενα στο εγχειριδιο του αυτοκινητου το γραφει με σαφηνεια οτι αν εχουν καταστραφει τα κλειδια οτι μπορει με τροπο αδιαμφισβητητο και μεσω της αντιπροσωπειας να παραγγελθουν κλειδια απο το εργοστασιο. παντα με τα αποδεικτικα αγορας, ταυτοτητα η οτι αλλο εγγραφο ζητηθει.

----------

vismak (01-12-16)

----------


## GSR600

Τι ακριβως πρόβλημα κάνει, τι εννοείς απενεργοποιει? Μονο του?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vismak

Εννοώ  ότi απενεργοποιεί το imobiliser άμα πατήσεις το unlock για να βάλεις μπροστά.Πλέον δεν μπορώ να κάνω unlock και να το βάλω μπροστά.
Είμαι Αθήνα, δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο κλειδί.

----------


## xsterg

Και γιατί δεν πας στην αντιπροσωπία του αυτοκινήτου;

----------

